# C-Rahmen mit Hydraulikstempeln = Presse?



## MasterOhh (23 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,

eine befreundete Firma ist an uns mit folgender Frage heran getreten:

Sie wollen einen C-Rahmen bauen, an dem mehrere Hydraulik-Kurzhubzylinder montiert werden. Damit sollen in der eigenen Produktion Blechkontruktionen gerichtet werden, die sich beim Schweißen verzogen haben.
(Die Blechkonstruktion wird in den Rahmen geschoben und die verzogenen Stellen werden mit den Zylindern gerade gedrückt)

Der C-Rahmen wird natürlich konstruktiv so ausgelegt, das er die zu erwartenden Kräfte + vorgeschriebener Sicherheitsmarge aushält.

Jetzt die Fragen:
Wenn die Hydraulikzylinder mit einer Handpumpe betätigt werden (menschl Kraft) würde es sich doch nicht um eine Maschine handeln, oder?
Gilt hier trotzdem die Pressen Norm (EN 693). Ich habe die Norm leider nicht verfügbar, aber in der Definition, was eine Hydraulische Presse ist, steht nichts von der Art der Erzeugung des hydrostatischen Drucks ....

Setzt man nun statt der Handpumpen elektrische Hydraulikaggregate ein, sieht die Sache aber gleich ganz anders aus. Dann wird aus dieser Anordnung sicher eine Maschine? 
Wenn ja, müsste doch automatisch die EN 693 zum Zuge kommen, oder?


Wir kennen uns in dieser Richtung leider auch nicht all zu sehr aus (Pressen sind nicht unser Metier). Es geht erstmal darum den allg. Grundkonsens auszuloten damit entschieden werden kann, dieses Vorhaben um zu setzen (mit entsprechender Fachkundiger Betreung) oder es bleiben zu lassen.


----------



## M-Ott (23 Oktober 2018)

Solange keine andere, als die menschliche Antriebskraft zum Einsatz kommt, ist es keine Maschine. Sobald ein Aggregat verwendet wird, ist es eine Maschine. Aber auch, wenn ein Aggregat daran hängt, wird daraus noch lange keine Presse, denn die EN 693 beschreibt sehr genau, was eine Presse ist. Ein paar Hydraulikzylinder, die Metall verbiegen, machen noch lange keine Presse.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Oktober 2018)

Danke für die Antwort. Ich werde mal anregen das man sich die EN 693 kauft und dann weiter schaut.


----------



## stevenn (24 Oktober 2018)

was passiert denn, wenn du die Handpumpe nicht mehr betätigst? Wird die Energie gespeichert? Dann könntest du schon wieder eine Maschine haben


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Oktober 2018)

Natürlich bleibt der Druck in den Kurzhubzylindern erhalten, wenn man die Pumpe nicht mehr betätigt. Ansonsten würden die ja überhaupt keinen Sinn ergeben. Die funktionieren wie jeder stinknormale Wagenheber, nur das sie in diesem Fall nicht auf dem Boden stehen sondern an den C-Rahmen montiert werden.

Die Zylinder (mit Hand oder Elektropumpe) + Montage-Sets sind alles komplette Zukaufsysteme, die nicht verändert werden sollen (allein schon wegen der Gewährleistung).


----------



## stevenn (24 Oktober 2018)

dann produzierst du meiner Meinung nach eine Maschine, da die menschliche Kraft nicht mehr "unmittelbar eingesetzt" ist.


----------



## MasterOhh (24 Oktober 2018)

Ich denke mal, das man als Mindestmaß das Zusammenwirken der Komponenten mit einer Risikobeurteilung betrachten muss. Viel Eingriffsmöglichkeiten hat man nicht, da Zylinder + Pumpe als fertige Einheit kommen (mit eigenem CE). Es könnten also nur organisatorische Maßnahmen getroffen werden (Warnung vor Quetschgefahren etc.).


----------



## stevenn (25 Oktober 2018)

Das schon, aber durch das Zusammenfügen wird dann eine Maschine gebaut und die Einhaltung der Maschinenrichtlinie mit dem gesamten Konformitätsbewertungsverfahren ist dann Pflicht.


----------



## det (26 Oktober 2018)

Hallo MasterOh

die EN693 sagt:
Hydraulische Presse
Maschine zur Kaltbearbeitung von Metall  .......

Die EN12100 sagt:
Maschine
mit einem Antriebssystem ausgestattete .......  die beweglich ist .......     für eine bestimmte Anwendung zusammengefügt ......

Demnach  hast Du eine Maschine und Du hast eine Presse. Also Riskoanalyse machen  und die Gefährdungen beseitigen oder minimieren. Da es eine rein  Handbetriebene Maschine ist hast Du es glaub ich recht einfach und  sicher. Ein Tasterventil um die ganze Maschine sofort Druckfrei (Not  Aus) zu machen, würde ich einbauen.

Die 3 größten Gefahren die mir einfallen sind:
- Der Bediener greift rein und quetscht sich die Finger ab.
- Es greift ein Zweiter rein und quetscht sich die Finger ab.
- Gespeicherte Energie im Blech (Feder).


Grüße Detlef


----------



## M-Ott (29 Oktober 2018)

det schrieb:


> Hallo MasterOh
> 
> die EN693 sagt:
> Hydraulische Presse
> Maschine zur Kaltbearbeitung von Metall  .......


Die EN 693 nimmt Maschinen mit Hauptzweck Richten explizit aus.


----------



## MasterOhh (29 Oktober 2018)

Danke erstmal für die ganzen Antworten.

Wir haben der Firma jetzt mitgeteilt, das die Sache nicht ganz so einfach wird, wie sie es sich erhofft hatten. 

@ M-Ott
Danke für die Info. Ich liebe es, wenn man sich eine Norm kauft nur um dann feststellen zu dürfen, dass sie für den speziellen Fall nicht gilt


----------

